# Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)



## Patric (5. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend liebe Forengemeinde,

Ich bin zwar schon länger in diesem Forum angemeldet, war jedoch bisher noch nicht sooo aktiv und habe mich meines Wissens auch noch nicht vorgestellt. Also tue ich dies jetzt:

Mein Name ist Patric, komme aus der Nähe von Basel (aber noch in Deutschland), habe vor einer Woche mein Abiturzeugnis ausgehändigt bekommen und habe jetzt Zeit. Vieeeeeeel Zeit! 

Meine Eltern sind auf die doofe Idee gekommen, ein weiteres Einfamilienhaus in unseren Garten zu stellen, wobei sich dieses genau da befinden wird, wo im Moment noch drei Teiche à 6000 Liter sind. Alle drei müssen also weg! :evil

Da diese Teiche ein Zuhause für etliche __ Schildkröten, __ Frösche, __ Molche und Fische darstellen, muss was Neues her. Aber dieses mal so richtig:

Größe
11 * 11 Meter (inkl. Filtergraben)
Tippe mal auf 70'000 Liter

Form
Ich stell demnächst eine Skizze rein

Zweck
Tierhaltung (oben genannte Arten)
optisches Highlight in unserem Garten

bisherige Anekdoten
gebaut werden soll mit dem "naturagart" System
inkl. Verbundmatten, Ufermatten, Vließ 330, Teichfolie grün 1 mm usw.

Problem
An dem Ort, an dem der Teich hinkommt, steht im Moment noch ein Walnussbaum inkl. Wurzeln :evil

*Meine Bitte an Euch: -> Helft mir *

Viele von Euch sahen sich schon mit Problemen konfrontiert, die sie letztendlich durch einen klugen Einfall gelöst haben und die auch mir Kopfzerbrechen bereiten werden. Helft mir bei meinem Vorhaben und ich werde mich durch viele "Baustellenberichte"; Erfahrungsberichte und (hoffentlich schöne) Bilder erkenntlich zeigen.

Auf eine tolle Zusammenarbeit 
Patric


----------



## Patric (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Soooo... nachdem etwa 20 Sekunden vergangen sind, seitdem ich meinen letzten Beitrag in diesem Thread verfasst habe, kommt hier der Nächste: FRAAAAAAAGEN "Klappe die Erste"

Hat schon jemand von Euch mit Naturagart gebaut?

Falls ja würden mich insgesamt folgende Informationen interessieren:

_Wie sieht Euer Gesamturteil aus?_

_Gibt es Alternativen zur teuren naturagart Verbundmatte?_

Braucht man dafür wirklich eine Dammdurchführung? Meiner Meinung nach könnte man doch einfach den Filtergraben etwas höher setzen. Pumpt man dann Wasser in den Filtergraben, so läuft dieser über. Das Wasser kann man dann geschickt zurück in den Teich lenken. 

_Wo ist der Haken an meinem Einfall? _

_Ist ein Filtergraben insgesamt effektiver als ein herkömmlicher Filter?_ 

Der Filtergraben nimmt meines Erachtens nämlich sehr viel Platz weg und ich könnte gut drauf verzichten. Oberstes Ziel ist und bleibt jedoch eine gute Wasserqualität. Was empfehlt ihr?

Soooo...das sind für den Anfang mal genug Fragen (wobei mir noch 100 Weitere einfallen würden)

Es folgt wenn nicht heute dann spätestens morgen: Die Skizze!

Grüße ausm Badnerland,
Patric


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Patric,





Patric schrieb:


> Pumpt man dann Wasser in den Filtergraben, so läuft dieser über. Das Wasser kann man dann geschickt zurück in den Teich lenken.


So mache ich es bei mir, wobei ich wirklich nur nen Minifiltergraben habe, aber dort Pflanzn plazieren will, die mir die Koi und Goldis sonst zerlegen würden.


> _Ist ein Filtergraben insgesamt effektiver als ein herkömmlicher Filter?_
> Der Filtergraben nimmt meines Erachtens nämlich sehr viel Platz weg und ich könnte gut drauf verzichten.


Sicher nimmt er Platz weg...aber er hat ja auch eine wichtige Aufgabe und ein Filtergraben mit Pflanzen bietet auch die möglichkeit der Teichbeschattung (je nach Pflanzen) und viel Lebensraum auch für andere Tiere.

Nachtrag:und mi prinzip ist er ja dynamisch... wenn ein starrer Filter irgendwann überlastet ist, dann ist halt ende. (man muss viel häufiger reinigen)
Der Filtergraben hat da sicher eine gewisse Dynamik (spreche da leider erstmal nur aus der Theorie, weil ich meinen erst in Betrieb nehme), der sich beim Pflanzenwuchs auf Angebot und Nachfrage einstellt... also Pflanzen wuchern, wachsen normal oder gehen ein, weil sie nicht passen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Patric,
Ich habe nicht mit NG gebaut, habe mir aber damals sehr viele gute Tips aus den Unterlagen
geholt, da ich bei denen die Folie bestellte schickten sie mir auch Bauunterlagen mit.
Ich kannte bei meinem ersten Teichbau dieses Forum noch nicht, deshalb war ich
um die Beschreibungen  von NG recht froh.
Meines Erachtens macht ein Filtergraben durchaus mehr Sinn als ein Filter.
Ich würde definitiv den Filtergraben dem Filter vorziehen.
Du kannst dort eine Pflanzen_ und Tiervielfalt bewundern die Du sonst nicht hättest.
Wenn Du den Filtergraben höhrer legst, sollte das genauso funktionieren,
wobei mir das Prinzip, wie NG es beschreibt, besser gefällt.
LG Markus


----------



## Y*e (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Mal so ganz nebenbei, Patric:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum bestandenen Abitur! 

Wer gewinnt denn? Walnußbaum, oder Teich? Bin auf die Schritte und vor allem auf Fotos vom vorher/nachher gespannt.


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Patrick,
Glückwunsch auch von mir zum bestandenen Abi. Anstatt Filtergraben kannst Du Dir auch einen Hochteich anlegen, so wie ich ihn habe. Ca. 3x2 m , ( geht auch kleiner ) mit Überlauf in den Teich.Da Du ja sowieso überschüssiges Erdreich hast, läßt er sich leichter verwirklichen. Einen Rundwall aufschütten Loch in der Mitte lassen, Folie drüber und den Wall von außen mit Steinen abstützen.
Außerdem würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Bodenablauf an der tiefsten Stelle mit einbauen. Wie das geht, kannst Du hier im Forum nachlesen.Ich habe keinen und ärgere mich 
So sieht mein Hochteich aus, als Beispiel.


----------



## Patric (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Also zunächst mal Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

@jolantha: Dein System gefällt mir sehr gut! Ähnlich hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Vorteil ist halt, dass man sich die Dammdurchführung sparen kann, vor der ich persönlich Angst habe. ->undicht??

@ynnette: Teich. Was sonst? 

@Moderlieschenking: Das Argument mit der Artenvielfalt zieht bei mir gleich doppelt: Meine Schildis sind Allesfresser und machen auch vor Fröschen und Molchen keinen Halt. Demnach -> Der Teich erhält einen Filterteich!

Sooo und nun werde ich versuchen, ein paar Bilder hochzuladen. Siehe ->nächster Beitrag!


----------



## Patric (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Das erste Bild ist die Skizze vom Teichumriss. Der obere Teil ist der Filtergraben - abgegrenzt von Trittsteinen.

Das zweite Bild zeigt den Zielort inkl. Walnussbaum, der dem Tod geweiht ist.

Das dritte Bild zeigt den Grund, weshalb ich erst heute schreibe. Die Hecke muss entfernt werden. Ohne Motorsäge ist das eine scheiß Arbeit!!!


----------



## heiko_243 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Als *Alternative zur NG Verbundmatte* kann man auch normales Vlies auf die Folie legen, das Vlies mit einer Drahtbürste etwas aufrauhen und darauf betonieren. Ich habe das Vlies nicht mit einer dünnflüssigen Zement-Mischung eingeschlämmt, sondern direkt die gesamte Schicht auf das Vlies betoniert, weil das Vlies ohnehin nur wenig aufnimmt (die NG-Verbundmatte ist deutlich lockerer verwebt).
Es empfiehlt sich entweder Glasfasern dem Beton beizumischen, fertigen Faserestrich zu nehmen oder  - so habe ich es gemacht - ein Glasfasergewebe im Beton einzuarbeiten (ich habe das Gewebe einfach vor dem Betonieren auf das Vlies gelegt). Damit ist die Schicht auch für volle Begehbarkeit gesichert.


----------



## Patric (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Danke für den Hinweiß!

Damit hast du mir schonmal schlappe 500 Euro gespart! Ich werde die Steilflächen mit den Original Verbundmatten versehen; Die flachen Bereiche mit Vlies auskleiden. Ist es da egal, welches Vlies man nimmt? naturagart oder Vließ Marke "Baumarkt". Welche Dicke? Vlies "330" oder "900"?

Nochmal DANKE!


----------



## heiko_243 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Die Vliesdicke ist davon abhängig, was unter und über der Folie an Gefahren lauert. Unter der Folie hängt es vom Wasserdruck und den Bodengegebenheiten ab (bei tieferen Teichen und sehr steinigem oder weichem Untergrund lieber dicker). Über der Folie spielt vor allem die Gestaltung eine Rolle (z.B. Mauern die auf der Folie stehen).
Für das Betonieren reicht meiner Meinung nach ein 500er Vlies aus. Die punktuellen Lasten werden durch die Betonschale bereits abgehalten. Ich habe ein 1,85 Eur-Vlies mit 500g dafür genommen - auch in den steilen Bereichen. Der Versandhandel ist da meistens günstiger als der Baumarkt. Schlechtes Vlies (im Sinne von "weniger dicht gewebt") ist dabei sogar von Vorteil, weil der Beton sich eher damit verbindet.
Glasfasergewebe findet man preiswert im Baumarkt oder Baufachhandel beim Dämm- oder Putzzubehör.

Beim Betonieren darauf achten, das bei nicht zu warmem Wetter zügig naß-in-naß gearbeitet wird. Wenn der Beton erstmal abgebunden hat, halten weitere Schichten deutlich schlechter. Den Beton kann man einfärben, besanden oder auch Kies o.ä. reindrücken (muss dann aber direkt im nassem zustand erfolgen). Den Beton danach abdecken und feucht halten (gegebenenfalls gelegentlich mit dem Schlauch besprühen).


----------



## Rapunzel (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo,

@jolantha: Deine Hochteichlösung gefällt mir auch gut. Bestehen Hochteich und "normaler" Teich aus einer zusammenhängenden Folie oder haben beide voneinander getrennte Folien?

Gruß,
Nicole


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Nicole,
der Hochteich hat eine extra Folie, der Einlauf in den Teich sind einfach zwei hintereinander gelegte Rasenbordsteine unter der Folie verlegt, so kann das Wasser einfach über die Kante plätschern.


----------



## Rapunzel (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo jolantha,

danke für Deine Antwort, die ist echt hilfreich. Ich grübele ein bißchen darüber, meinen Bachlauf auch in solch einen hübschen Hochteich umzuwandeln.
Hast Du irgendeine spezielle Bauvorrichtung an der Überlaufmündung in den Teich, dass da kein Kapillareffekt entsteht?
Ich habe da an meinem Bachlauf an irgendeiner Stelle ein "Leck" bzw. Schwachstelle, so dass ich den schon gar nicht mehr anmache.

Gruß,
Nicole


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Nicole,
werde mal versuchen die Einlaufstelle zu zeichnen , oder vielleicht zu fotografieren , mal sehen, was besser klappt.Da die Einlaufstelle ca. 30 cm höher liegt als der Teich, und der Überstand ca genausoviel beträgt, entsteht nirgendwo ein Wasserverlust. Die Form des Teiches ist wie ein Ei, und vorne, die schmalere
Einlaufstelle ist links und rechts mit besagten Randbefestigungssteinen ( 1m lang und 40 cm hoch ) abgestützt, die über den normalen Teichrand ragen. Quer obendrüber kommen dann 2 Steinplatten, die dann der Einlauf sind.


----------



## Rapunzel (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo jolantha,

uih, das hast Du schon super beschrieben, aber wenn Du das noch zeichnen oder fotografieren könntest, wäre das natürlich spitze:. Mir sagen Bilder oft ein bißchen mehr als jede noch so gute Erklärung.
Und was die Rasenkantensteine angeht, da habe ich vorher an diese kleinen Gewölbten von ca. 20cm Länge und 5cm Höhe gedacht, und mich schon gewundert, wie das hinhaut.

Gruß,

Nicole


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Rapunzel, Rapunzel
mit deeeen Ministeinen geht gar nichts ! Ich glaube richtig heißen diese Steine Rasenbordsteine.
Hab mal Wasser abgestellt, und das Vlies runtergenommen, ich glaube, jetzt kannst Du es ganz gut sehen. Es sind aber 3 längs aufgelegte Steine, weil untendrunter auch noch festgestampfte Erde ist, wo die draufliegen.


----------



## Patric (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Sooo es gibt Neuigkeiten:

Am Samstag den 25.06. wird der Baum gefällt. In der selben Woche kommt die Wurzelfräse. Eine Woche später der Bagger.

Bis zum 25. liegt damit die Baustelle auf Eis :-(


----------



## Rapunzel (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Anne,

sorry, dass ich Dich immer jolanthe genannt habe, aber mir ist der Name neben dem süßen Tweety sofort ins Auge gesprungen.

Super, dass Du Dir extra die Mühe gemacht hast, ein Foto von Deinem Teichauslauf zu machen.

Sag`mal, die 3 aufgelegten Steine, die den Auslauf bilden, wie lang sind die und hast Du die einfach nur auf die Erde gelegt oder auch speziell befestigt? Frag nur, weil, wenn die 30cm überragen, besteht ja die Gefahr, dass die nach vorne überkippen.

Gruß,

Nicole


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

hallo Nicole, 
die sind auch ca. 1m lang, also keine Kippgefahr, unten drunter ist ja auch noch festgestampfte Erde. Die Teichfolie ist bis hinten an den Erdwall rangezogen, der ja den Anfang für den Hochteich bildet.
Links und rechts vom Einlauf sind die gleichen Steine noch mal hochkant zur Seitenbefestigung. Die Folie vom Hochteich deckt dann alles ab.


----------



## Rapunzel (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Anne,

hm, mein Ideenkarussell beginnt sich zu drehen...... Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr keine Baustelle mehr im Garten haben, aber meinen Bachlauf in einen Hochteich, Filtergraben oder Ufergraben zu verwandeln gefällt mir gut.
Du hast mir auf alle Fälle weiter geholfen, danke.
Und nun weiß ich auch, dass Rasenkantensteine auch größer sein können als 20cm .

Gruß,

Nicole


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Nicole,
freut mich, daß ich Dir helfen konnte, und den süßen Tweety habe ich immer bei mir, auf meinem linken
Oberarm als Tattoo


----------



## Rapunzel (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Anne,

- herrlich! Das ist doch mal ein richtig schönes Tattoo!

Aber jetzt hatte ich nochmal Zeit zu sinnieren: Welche Pflanzen hast Du eigentlich in Deinem schicken Hochteich, sicherlich alles nur stark Nährstoffzehrende... .


----------



## jolantha (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Guten Morgen Nicole
Also, unter Wasser __ Hornkraut, __ Krebsschere und viele Andere . Die Namen hab ich mir noch nie gemerkt. Ich kaufe immer etwas, was gut aussieht, und pflanze es dahin, wie es in der Beschreibung steht. Da mein Wasser " Spanien " spielt ( es grünt so grün --- ) sehe ich sie sowieso nicht. Ach ja, drei Seerosen sind noch drin, die vor lauter Lichtmangel ?? auch nicht so recht wollen.


----------



## Rapunzel (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Juhu Anne,

Meine 2 Krebsscheren siechen bei mir leider nur so vor sich hin. 
Aber langsam keimt die Idee, statt eines Ufergrabens doch solch einen Hochteich zu machen, dann kann ich da sicherlich noch eine klitzekleine Seeroese unterbringen, die liebe ich nämlich.
Wie tief ist Dein Hochteich eigentlich?


----------



## jolantha (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hi, Nicole
 ca. 50 - 60 cm , und Du mußt Deinen Erdwall schön festklopfen, und auch außen komplett mit der Folie belegen. Dann Feldsteine um den Außenrand, um dem ganzen Festigkeit zu geben. Und nicht zu steil machen, sonst kann das Wasser Dir Deinen Wall wegdrücken.


----------



## Rapunzel (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Anne,

ja, über die Befestigung des Hochteichrandes habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Nicht dass der wegbricht, und die ganze  Brühe samt Erdwall in den Teich fließt.
Wie groß sind denn Deine Feldsteine, die Du zur Befestigung genutzt hast? Einige  habe ich hier auch noch herumfliegen... .


----------



## jolantha (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Nicole,
so ab 30cm Durchmesser, bis so groß Du willst !Llaß den Außenrand schön schräg auslaufen, und stapel dann die Steine ( die größten nach unten ) übereinander. Dazwischen kannst Du wunderbar Erde einfüllen und Pflanzen reinsetzen. Wird schon klappen


----------



## Rapunzel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Anne,

eine gute Idee mit den Felssteinen. Sieht sicher schön natürlich aus. Mal sehen, wann ich das ganze in die Tat umsetze.


----------



## Patric (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Beim Dokumentieren von meinem Teichbauprojekt dürfen die Schattenseiten natürlich nicht fehlen:

Eigentlich wollte ich nur dafür sorgen, dass der Teichhintergrund das Gesamtbild vom Teich nicht zerstört (Fichtenhecke). Das nahmen dann meine Eltern zum Anlass, mich die gesamte Hecke entfernen zu lassen. Auch wenn es nicht nach viel Arbeit aussieht, habe ich doch geschätzte 40 Arbeitsstunden in diesen Arbeitsabschnitt gesteckt. *Bild 1+2*

Drei besonders dekorative Baumkronen werde ich später in den Teich setzen. *Bild 3*

Und Samstag kommt der Nussbaum weg *Bild 4*. Sonntag melde ich mich wieder!

Bis dann!
Patric


----------



## Patric (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Also ich melde mich doch schon früher als angekündigt:

*1. *Da in dem Teich __ Schildkröten gehalten werden sollen, muss dieser natürlich auch ausbruchsicher sein. Hierfür benötige ich eine 55 Meter lange Einfriedung. Eine Menge Holz! 

Habt ihr kreative Vorschläge, wie ich die Mauer gestalten kann? Hier wären mal meine Ideen:

1. Natursteinmauer mit Überhang (50 cm hoch)
2. Fichten Palisaden (von der Hecke, 50 cm hoch)
3. Plexiglas
4. Rasenkantensteine mit Überhang (25 cm hoch)
5. Entrindete Baumstäme (mit 50 cm Durchmesser)

Da die Einfriedung nicht nach Schema F gebaut werden soll, brauch ich Eure Ideen. Ich freue mich auf Eure Mithilfe

*2.* Mit was für Aushub Kosten muss ich rechnen? 50 m^3 Erde, zwei dicke Wurzeln, ohne Abfahren. Was sind Eure Erfahrungen? 

DANKE,
Patric


----------



## Patric (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Keiner Antwortet. Das ist ein Problem. Wie löst man es? Man macht das Thema ein bisschen interessanter! Wie? Ich habe da meine ganz eigene Art und Weiße ausgedacht:

Wie aus dem bisherigen Threadverlauf hervorgeht, bin ich momentan dabei, die Hecke zu entfernen. 100 Meter lang - An der dünnsten Stelle 3 Meter breit. 350 m^2 Hecke!! 2,50 Meter hoch -> 800m^3 spitzes, scharfes, stechendes Holz also. Abfahren? No Way! Was dann? Verbrennen!

Findige User werden jetzt schon den weiteren Verlauf erahnen 

Kurz um: Heute war der letzte "Feuertag". Um die angesäuerte Nachbarschaft nicht noch weiter zu reizen, haben wir uns entschlossen, noch ein Feuer zu machen -> aber dann halt so richtig!

Hat alles wunderbar funktioniert! Die vier Haufen haben schön gebrannt und sind erloschen. Es ist zwar noch Rauch aufgestiegen -> Offenes Feuer war nichtmehr zu erkennen. Der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen dachte ich und entfernte auch das umliegende Gestrüpp um die Brandplätze.

Schlussendlich kann ich behaupten, dass dies in drei von vier Fällen auch funktioniert hat. Bei dieser Aussage ist das Glas aber halbvoll und nicht halbleer. Man könnte auch sagen: Es endete in einer Katastrophe!!!!

Feuerwehr. Polizei. GOTTSEIDANK minimalster Sachschaden (vllt. 20 Euro) und eine grandiose Feuershow mit anschließender Abkühlung vom Feuerwehrlöschwasser! 

Es gibt Erfahrungen, die braucht man einfach nicht. Diese gehört dazu. Glück im Unglück -> Eine andere Windrichtung und es hätte böse enden können. Ausnahmsweiße mal ohne Fragen beende ich diesen Beitrag mit einem von mir abgewandelten Sprichwort:

Manchmal ist der Teufel flinker als ein Eichhörnchen! (Schuldigung wegen Rechtschreibefehler und Grammatikfehler. Es ist jetzt fast 18 Uhr. Erst vor 2 Stunden ist die Feuerwehr angerückt)

Grüße,
Patric

(Bilder kommen gleich)


----------



## Patric (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hier die Bilder.


----------



## jolantha (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Patrick, da haste ja wirklich noch mal unverschämtes Glück gehabt !
Zu Deiner Einfriedung kann ich leider nichts sagen, oder beisteuern, ich hab keine .


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Patric,

beim Zaun gehts mir so wie Anne...

Beim Aushub kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass es wahrs. günstiger ist, sich einen Bagger zu mieten und selbst Hand anzulegen. Oder man hat einen guten Kumpel, der mit solch einer Technik umgehen kann.
Bei manchen Firmen kann man auch Bagger und Fahrer mieten. Die machen Dir dann sicher ein individuelles Angebot. Beim Aushub ist noch zu beachten, dass 50 m³ im Erdreich nicht 50 m³ Aushub entsprechen, da das Erdreich ja hinterher erst mal locker und unverfestigt da liegt.

Was den Brand angeht... Glück gehabt. 
Aber sag mal, Ihr dürft bei Euch noch Baumschnitt abfackeln? Und das dann auch noch um diese Jahreszeit? 
Hier ist das 365 Tage im Jahr verboten. Seit vielen Jahren schon.


----------



## Patric (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Loch wurde gebuddelt. Alles zusammen für 700 Euro! Die ganzen Quervergleiche haben mir 800 Euro gespart!


----------



## Patric (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Bild 1: Gesamtansicht Richtung Westen
Bild 2: Gesamtansicht Richtung Norden
Bild 3: Filtergraben
Bild 4: Das Loch mit einer Tiefe von 1,60 Meter

Hab aber noch ein paar Fragen: Ich finde, auf Bild 2 kann man am besten nachvollziehen, welchen Querschnitt der Teich hat. In welche Richtung soll ich die Vermessungsschnur verlegen, um die Folie  nach Maß bei naturagart bestellen zu können?

Theoretisch müsste es ja in alle Richtungen funktionieren. Was bietet sich in euren Augen aber am meisten an?

Grüße,
Patric


----------



## Doc (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Wie tief ist denn das Loch nun?


----------



## Patric (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

1,60 Meter


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Patric.

Wenn man nicht selbst davor steht, ist es ohne Skizze schwierig zu sagen, wie Du die Messschnur am besten platzierst.


----------



## Patric (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Ich habe eine passable Lösung gefunden. Komme übrigens auf 315m^2 Folie! Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Marke czebra gesammelt?

Grüße,
Patric


----------



## Annett (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Patric.

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kam unsere Folie und das Vlies von dort.
Hat alles gut geklappt (Folie war mit dem Vlies umwickelt und dadurch extra geschützt) und der Teich ist auch noch dicht.


----------



## Patric (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hier meine neuen Erfahrungen.

*czebra*

Bei czebra kann man Teichfolie bestellen. Versand nach Sondermaß hat wunderbar funktioniert. Die Qualität wird sich erst später zeigen. Minuspunkte verteile ich für das Teichvlies 1000 von czebra. Dieses ist extrem locker verwoben, sodass ich jetzt ein mulmiges Gefühl bezüglich Wurzeln habe. Außerdem waren die "Aufklapprichtungen" auf das Vlies eingezeichnet, welches die Folie vor Transportschäden schützen sollte.

Das habe ich jedoch erst erfahren, NACHDEM ich das Vlies bereits entfernt habe. Es folgte ein abenteuerlicher Akt der Folienverlegung.

*Bilder*


----------



## Patric (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

*weiteres Vorhaben*

-> Wasser auspumpen (ist schon)
-> Kappillarsperre bauen
-> Teich mit Vlies auslegen
-> Ufermatten befestigen
-> eingefärbter (Sandstein) Beton in Vlies und teilweiße in Ufermatte einarbeiten
-> Pflanzen pflanzen
-> Einfriedung installieren

Grüße,
Patric


----------



## Zuckerschniss (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Patric,
das war ne schnelle Aktion - Dein bisheriger Teichbau. Dein Teich hat eine sehr natürlich Form, gefällt mir sehr gut. Wasser rein - Wasser raus?!. Wieviel Liter fasst Dein Teich? Bin gespannt auf die weiteren Bilder.


----------



## Patric (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Dadurch, dass ich den Teich schonmal befüllt habe, liegt die Folie jetzt optimal am boden an. Jetzt kann ich ohne Luftpolster darunter den Beton auftragen und mir Hoffnungen machen, dass dieser beim Betreten nicht reißt. Vorher verklebe ich jedoch noch die Falten (Habe ich vorhin vergessen zu erwähnen)

Grüße,
Patric


----------



## Annett (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hi Patric.

Erst verkleben und dann vermörteln. Ist das nicht doppelt gemoppelt? 
Denke, Aktion Nummer eins kannst Du Dir sparen...


----------



## Patric (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Annett,

Habe mir Aktion 1 gespart. Allein schon deshalb, weil ich den Preis für doppelseitiges Klebeband für übertrieben halte.

Hallo Rest,

Hier gibt es ein Bild von gestern Abend:


----------



## rabe62 (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hi,

mir erschliesst sich der Einsatz des Betons nicht so ganz. 
Machst Du das wegen der Farbe, Betretbarkeit oder aus einen ganz anderen Grund?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Patric (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hey Ralf,

Der Beton wurde hauptsächlich aus optischen Gründen eingesetzt. Ich möchte niemandem zu nahe treten, jedoch finde ich freiliegende Folie im Gartenteich hässlich!

Was blieben mir für Alternativen? Sand geht nicht, weil ich unten einen Bodenablauf installiert habe. Kies möchte ich nicht, weil sich darin zu viel Dreck verfängt. Beide Möglichkeiten sind nicht oder nur schwer begehbar (es würde alles aufgewühlt werden).

Folge: BETON!

Ich werde in den nächsten 2 Stunden noch aktuelle Bilder reinsetzen. Verbunden mit einer kniffligen Frage.

Bis dann!
Patric


----------



## Ferdinand (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo

Patirc
Tolles Projekt.
Mich interessiert es brennend wie du deine Kapillarsperre, deinen Randabschluss, bewerkstelligst hast. Ohne, dass man die „hässliche“ Folie sieht.
Desweitern wie du deine Beton Verkleidung aufgebaut hast, weil auf dem Bild sehe ich, dass du nicht bis hoch an den Rand Beton geschiert hast.
Detail Bilder wären da echt super.

Grüße 
Ferdinand


----------



## Patric (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Ferdinand,

Danke für die Blumen 

Zur Kapillarsperre: *Bild 1*. Die einzige Stelle, an der ich die Folie nicht zu 100% verstecken konnte. Jedenfalls ist sie noch so lange sichtbar, bis Pflanzen diese vollständig bedecken.

Zur Beton Verkleidung: Jede Stelle im Hauptteich wurde mit 2-3 cm Beton ausgekleidet. Unter der Beton Schicht befindet sich entweder Vlies500 ODER Ufermatte am Rand. Problematisch an der Ufermatte ist jedoch, dass diese sehr weich ist und folglich sehr leicht nachgibt. Für den Beton ist ein harter Untergrund jedoch besser, da dieser so besser von unten gestützt wird. Habe als Abhilfe den Beton am Rand dick (5 cm) aufgetragen.

@Ferdinand: Detailbilder folgen in Kürze!

Zum Projekt allgemein: BILDER!

Grüße,
Patric


----------



## Patric (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Es folgt:

Eine Terasse über dem Wasser an der Schnittstelle von Hauptteich und Filtergraben. Ausmaß: 3 Meter breit / 4 Meter lang

Ein Zaun um den Teich für die Schildis ausbruchssicher zu machen. 80 cm hoch. Nur auf den vom Haus abgewandten Seiten.

Auf der anderen Seite muss auch noch was zur Einfriedung hin. Was genau, steht derzeit zur Debatte. Sollte wenn möglich nicht die Sicht auf den Teich beeinträchtigen.

Pflanzen müssen natürlich auch noch einige platziert werden.

Das alles bis zum 11. September! Da kommen/müssen die Tiere rein.

Greetz,
Patric


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Patric,

erstmal dein Teich gefällt mir schon ganz gut (bis auf die *noch* wenigen Pflanzen)
Aber verbessert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege, Schildis sind doch __ Pflanzenfresser und wenn die sich schon so früh über die neuen Pflanzen her machen, dann bleibt da nicht viel von übrig 
Weiterhin werden doch normaler weise die Schildis so langsam in ein Winterquartier gebracht weil die Temp. in unseren breiten so langsam Nachts runter gehen, also warum jetzt noch die Schildis mit Umzugsstress und nicht eingefahrenem Teichsystem raussetzen und sie dann kurze Zeit später wieder ins Winterquartier nötigen??

Wäre schön wenn es da ein paar Antworten gibt.

Gruß René


----------



## Patric (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo Rene,

"Schildis sind doch __ Pflanzenfresser"

Nicht alle! Meine europäischen Sumpfschildkröten werden die Pflanzen in Ruhe lassen.

"also warum jetzt noch die Schildis mit Umzugsstress und nicht eingefahrenem Teichsystem raussetzen und sie dann kurze Zeit später wieder ins Winterquartier nötigen??"

Sie haben noch 2 Monate Zeit, um sich in ihrem neuen Zuhause einzufinden, bevor der Winter einbricht und sie sich nach unten verkriechen. Habe __ Schildkröten schon wesentlich kurzfristiger (1,5 Monate) umgesiedelt und keinerlei Probleme festgestellt.

"erstmal dein Teich gefällt mir schon ganz gut (bis auf die noch wenigen Pflanzen)"

Dankesehr! Sobald der Zaun steht, werden außen noch viele Pflanzen hinzukommen. Der Filtergraben wird garantiert auch demnächst zugewachsen sein und die Ufermattenpflanzen kommen auch langsam.

Detailbilder bzgl. Kapillarsperre bin ich noch schuldig. Hoffe, morgen welche reinstellen zu können.

gute n8,
Patric


----------



## Duquesa86 (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ihr und ich - WIR bauen einen neuen Teich =)*

Hallo,

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast Du die Teichfolie überbetoniert....
hält das überhaupt? Ich habe meinen Teich mit Kautschukfolie ausgeliegt und ich möchte mal beinahe behaupten, daß das darauf mit der Haftung von Beton schwierig wird....


----------

